# Migliore- fallen out of love?



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I see that the pros and traders alike seem to be either selling off or have stopped using Migliore products? 

I'm keen to hear from people who have used them-especialy the high end waxes. They appear to be good value for money, any although their waxes have a difficult application, the results sounds very very good.

Any thoughts? :speechles


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

Only used the wheel sealant which was a little awkward to apply until I got used to it but the results were well worth the effort.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

havent worked up the courage to use my mig primo on a full detail yet, only tested on spot panels a few times, and each time i come away frustrated

goes on easy, but doesnt really haze, so you're wiping off wet and just smearing all over the place. I did try using their QD to remove, which helped, but their QD doesnt flash, so that in itself requires alot more buffing than usual to remove

and the finish isnt all that great. The wax itself feels like a home-made job, and lacks refinement and usability that comes from a larger wax manufacturer

i couldnt imagine a pro struggling with this wax after spending countless hours correcting

of all the waxes ive tested (and i pretty much have everything out there now save for the ott zymol/sv stuff) vic red still to me offers the best looks/durability vs price vs app/removal of any wax on the market - thats what id be using if i were a pro


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a few products but not the waxes. I can only assume that the high costs due to the 'all natural' ingredients and 'responsable' production out weigh the performance. I tried both the tire and trim and have 2 shampoos, the tire products and trim products where a little underwhelming at first though having only used them twice i refuse to write them off just yet

Matt


----------



## silver back (Feb 22, 2009)

Tried the QD and it did`nt feel good at all,it felt rough and did nothing for looks and ended up cleaning off and starting again.Waste of money imo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got the Original and Frutta waxes from Autobrite when they were selling them cheap and I have only used the Frutta twice but found the buffing off a right PITA even with uber thin coats.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Is it simply a case of better products on the market?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Domino has got it in one for me. It's why I no longer own there stuff now. 

Does smell good though!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

adlem said:


> Is it simply a case of better products on the market?


Easier to use I would say.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you have the time to try and get used to the product, it's actually quite nice to use I feel. I've certainly fallen in love with the brand and realyl miss the primo. The best bit is the finish left and the sheeting is out of this world. I have a few pots of the original and the frutta stuff and have contemplated getting primo again as I miss it


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

As maggi says, you do need to take a bit of time to learn how to get the best out of the waxes (I've got Competizione) - if you try to us them as you would a more traditional wax you'll probably hate them! I've actually quite enjoyed the process of learning how to use it, it's nice to have a different style of product to use and I'm finding it quite a rewarding experience, helped even more by the amazing smell!!!

The waxes at least seem to be very much marmite products because of the different style, so it's understandable that they have a bit of a reputation for being difficult, even though now I'm getting used to them I think it's a slightly unfair rep. Of course many pro's are rather busy people (!!), so it's understandable that they don't want to spend ages learning how to apply a wax when there are plenty of alternatives out there that perform just as well - even when I've fully got the hang of it, I doubt it'll be as easy to use as BOS, Blackfire or Black Label, all of which are easy peasy.

Of their other products, I've been impressed by the QD (gorgeous smell!), which I've just used for the first time, and love the tyre dressing. I've also got their citro shampoo, which I'll try next time I do a proper detail as it's meant to help strip off old waxes, and I picked up a couple of bottle of the forza clean (their APC) as it was rather bargainous in the Autobrite sale.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I personally didn't like the range at all.

Hated the competizone with a passion


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i do love their Endurance spray


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Showshine said:


> I personally didn't like the range at all.
> 
> Hated the competizone with a passion


Thought you moved it rather quickly

What was the dislike?

I hold this as one of the best waxes I've seen durabilty holding looks wise (it still looks great for longest).

Really liked it myself.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I like "Bella Lustra" (the tire shine)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Kris1986 said:


> I like "Bella Lustra" (the tire shine)


I'm still struggling with it, tried it again today, 2 coats with a little time in between, sprayed on the tyre this time instead of the applicator and wiped in. But still looks poor imo? Is there a better way


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Epoch said:


> Thought you moved it rather quickly
> 
> What was the dislike?
> 
> ...


Lol yeah

Couldn't get used to the greasyness of it


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have Two different types or their wax, and found them both very difficult to put on and take off.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i like mine but ill be honest i dont bring it out all that often unless im topping up it gives nice looks, just takes time and patientance tbh....i do dislike the new style tubs they have though the old jar for primo was much prettier....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just had another play with the tyre dressing. Much better when sprayed directly on the tyre and brushed in not wiped as suggested by migliore. The trim dressing is quite pleasing though and i still love the qd


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I was going to buy some of their wax - until I read this.

I think I'll try Pete's 53 next.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

mike_shrops said:


> As maggi says, you do need to take a bit of time to learn how to get the best out of the waxes (I've got Competizione) - if you try to us them as you would a more traditional wax you'll probably hate them! I've actually quite enjoyed the process of learning how to use it, it's nice to have a different style of product to use and I'm finding it quite a rewarding experience, helped even more by the amazing smell!!! .


Hi Mike, I think a big favour is needed here my friend. The weight of opinion has a problem with the application of this stuff and for once I am grateful all the spaces in my wax fridge are taken. Can you please share your experience and share the secret of applying this stuff successfully :thumb:

All the very best :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> If you have the time to try and get used to the product, it's actually quite nice to use I feel. I've certainly fallen in love with the brand and realyl miss the primo. The best bit is the finish left and the sheeting is out of this world. I have a few pots of the original and the frutta stuff and have contemplated getting primo again as I miss it


if sheeting is your thing, i highly recommend naviwax

i washed my car on the weekend and only had to pat dry a handful of water droplets on my roof, bonnet and boot. Side panels and bumpers were dry as a bone

insane!! :doublesho


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

How do you get the wax out of that tub ? That must be the first challenge.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

domino said:


> if sheeting is your thing, i highly recommend naviwax
> 
> i washed my car on the weekend and only had to pat dry a handful of water droplets on my roof, bonnet and boot. Side panels and bumpers were dry as a bone
> 
> insane!! :doublesho


Yup like that one too. And glasur. My three favourite for sheeting, primo takes the win for me though. Still, I can't get enough of supernatural. Dunno what it is but I much prefer the tight beading


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

From reading though this post.
I think personally that people do not understand the product and its make up. It is true that these waxes can be problematic and a bit of a learning curve. But this is because they are totally different to what everyone is used too.

These are not a wax as you would know it. It is a mixture of exotic oils and emulsifiers. So unless you really apply these products ultra thin. leave for the correct time and buff off as directed. You will simply be moving oils across the surface of your car for ever and a day. These waxes do not cure and stay oil like. The process these waxes take is to nourish the upper layer of your paint. In a sense moisturise it. The make up of the oiled makes it extremely durable and hence the fantastic sheeting and water behaviour of them in use.

I would personally learn to master and work with them as it will be a good learning curve and you will be amazed at the water behaviour on the products. But do so a scrap panel or a small area to get the hang of them.
Gordon.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> How do you get the wax out of that tub ? That must be the first challenge.


would be easier than getting wax out of your sample pots i would have thought.


----------



## mike_shrops (Oct 27, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Mike, I think a big favour is needed here my friend. The weight of opinion has a problem with the application of this stuff and for once I am grateful all the spaces in my wax fridge are taken. Can you please share your experience and share the secret of applying this stuff successfully :thumb:
> 
> All the very best :thumb:


I think Gordon has explained it better than I can in his post above - it's actually partly his fault I bought it in the first place ! The first time I tried it I found it to be surprisingly dry and grabby - not what I was expecting! - but then I realised it was just the "crust" on top. Once I worked the wax a little to release the oils it went on much easier, though I did end up applying it a bit too thick on this first try so it did leave a few smears. Nothing a quick wipedown with some QD wouldn't sort out and as I always give the car a wipedown it wasn't a problem.

When I rolled the car out the following day I was expecting there to be loads of wax holograms, but there were none at all. I've used Competizione 3 or 4 times since, managing to apply it in thinner and thinner layers each time and experimenting with the curing times and I feel I'm getting the hang of it, though I haven't used it for a while as I've been playing with Black Label instead - so many waxes, so little time (and car) !

The best advice I can give to get the best from it is to keep fiddling - it really is worth it I think and I do enjoy having a wax that's so different from the rest of the market. I like it so much in fact that I've now got a second pot, thanks to Autobrite's clearout.


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

I honestly find it easy to apply aslong you apply thin coats I also find using a german applicator pad really helps and a little goes a long way.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

caledonia said:


> From reading though this post.
> I think personally that people do not understand the product and its make up. It is true that these waxes can be problematic and a bit of a learning curve. But this is because they are totally different to what everyone is used too.
> 
> These are not a wax as you would know it. It is a mixture of exotic oils and emulsifiers. So unless you really apply these products ultra thin. leave for the correct time and buff off as directed. You will simply be moving oils across the surface of your car for ever and a day. These waxes do not cure and stay oil like. The process these waxes take is to nourish the upper layer of your paint. In a sense moisturise it. The make up of the oiled makes it extremely durable and hence the fantastic sheeting and water behaviour of them in use.
> ...


Great advice gordon :thumb:

I have only used the wheel sealant and was a bit of a pain to get used to. But the results are amazing 4 coats and not washed for 4weeks with baked on brake dust. Sprayed on mild wheel cleaner left to dwell and blasted off and brand new again


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

caledonia said:


> From reading though this post.
> I think personally that people do not understand the product and its make up. It is true that these waxes can be problematic and a bit of a learning curve. But this is because they are totally different to what everyone is used too.
> 
> These are not a wax as you would know it. It is a mixture of exotic oils and emulsifiers. So unless you really apply these products ultra thin. leave for the correct time and buff off as directed. You will simply be moving oils across the surface of your car for ever and a day. These waxes do not cure and stay oil like. The process these waxes take is to nourish the upper layer of your paint. In a sense moisturise it. The make up of the oiled makes it extremely durable and hence the fantastic sheeting and water behaviour of them in use.
> ...


I understand this and used it correctly on numerous cars.

The fact is I don't like the way it works and prefer the conventional on-cure-off.

It doesn't excel enough as a stand out wax to warrant the faffing around with it IMO


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

Yesterday I made some experiments.On a panel I tried some "long term wax bonding test".Tried: PB Diamond white topped with Migliore Primo, Migliore Primo alone on the panel, Dodo Lime prime topped with SN and PB Diamond white topped with SN.Just curios to see month over month the beading and durability.Sincerely I didn't notice aprticulary problems during the buffing off.Remember also thta the non-curing effect (it remains wet eand oily) tipically with Migliore can be a positive thing.No risk about caking and hologramming during the buff off..


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

superAndre said:


> Yesterday I made some experiments.On a panel I tried some "long term wax bonding test".Tried: PB Diamond white topped with Migliore Primo, Migliore Primo alone on the panel, Dodo Lime prime topped with SN and PB Diamond white topped with SN.Just curios to see month over month the beading and durability.Sincerely I didn't notice aprticulary problems during the buffing off.Remember also thta the non-curing effect (it remains wet eand oily) tipically with Migliore can be a positive thing.No risk about caking and hologramming during the buff off..


Any updates? :wave:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I really like the wheel sealant, probably my preferred dedicated wheel sealant at the moment. 

Personally, I've only used the waxes as part of a test but they seemed fine to apply just a little stiff to buff in some cases but it was colder when I put them on.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

their wheel sealant is the dogs danglies as far as I'm concerend. The best I've ever tried by a long way. Yeah not the easiest to use, but the results and durability are worth it


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok so 4 pages of how it is different to apply and people saying they have mastered it etc etc 

but no one has actually said how the hell you are ment to use these waxes


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

thin layer and light spritz QD on the applicator it's temperature sensitive and doesn't like damp so needs a bit of help at least thats what works for me after a nice helpful chat with rich at PB


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I did try one of the waxes and was a horrid affair.

I just stay with my usual products and know they will work each time I use them.


----------

